# Anyone 10days post IUI?



## HopeandDream

Hi
I had my IUI on 19th July 2010 and am in my 2WW. Consultant prescribed me 14 days of Cyclogest, which are due to finish Monday a.m. Currently showing the beginning signs of thrush. :wacko: and cannot take anything for it (at least until I ring clinic and my GP tomorrow). Had flu since last Friday which has more or less gone (without ANY medication to help!! Ouch!) :cry: What a week!!!

Anybody else suffering the same/similar side effects from progesterone pessaries? Could it be a good sign? (that my body has suddenly started to produce its own progesterone and now I have too much - hence the thrush symptoms?) Or not? 

Anybody else due to do HPT on either 1st or 2nd August?


----------



## MySillyGirls

I am 11 days post IUI today. Of course, I stupidly did a FRER yesterday at 10dpiui and it was BFN. Early, but still seems like a good predictor. I have been taking progesterone supplements and they have made me feel icky in general. But not thrush specifically.


----------



## HopeandDream

I am trying really hard not to test before day 14, but part of me wants to do it early so that I can prep myself for a possible negative result on Monday. When are you going to test next? I am starting to get AF twinges, but this could be either a good or a bad sign, so I am trying not to think either way to be honest.x


----------



## mercyme

Hi Hope & Dream,

Are you doing a test today? I have no self-control when it comes to hpt, even if I *know* it's going to be a bfn! Maybe seeing all the bfn's helps me cope with the definitive NO (or with AF)? I'm not sure. But I hope you're holding up alright. I'm 7dpiui . . . way too early to test for pg, but not at all early to test the dropping levels of hcg from the trigger shot. So, I still get to pee in cups! :winkwink:

Good luck to you!


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hey ladies! I got another BFN and it feels like AF is coming (due tomorrow) so on to next month!


----------



## HopeandDream

Hi

No - I didn't test today but might give it a go tomorrow, if I am brave enough. I have had bit of cramping today and bbs are sore again, so maybe it's the AF on it's way (hopefully not though!)

Sorry about your BFN 'MissSillyGirls' - maybe leave it a couple of days and re-test if you don't get your AF? It could be that your HcG levels are not high enough yet. What test did you use? Some are obviously more sensitive than others.xx


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! I used a FRER. :(


----------



## HopeandDream

Hi MissSillyGirls

Did HPT yesterday and today - both negative. Was ok about it to be honest and rang clinic to leave message. They rang me back to tell me that it is far too early for me to test!!!!!!!! :shrug:

As my IUI was carried out on day 11 due to good follicle size and natural ovulation predicted - I am actually only day 25, so have got to give it at LEAST 10 more days before testing!!!!! 2WW??????? nearly 4WW!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry:

So now I am back to symptom spotting, but less the 2x daily progesterone pessaries (thankfully - as I now starting to hurt with them! TMI - sorry!)

How are you doing? x


----------



## MySillyGirls

Hello! I am doing ok. My clinic told me to test at 14dpiui. BFN for me. I am 15dpiui and feeling like af is coming almost anytime. I think my cycle is just slightly longer than normal. But, if implantation should occur between 6-12dpo, I would assume a 14dipiu test would be mostly accurate :(


----------

